# Thompson Iguana Cigars



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi guys. I'm very glad I found this place! I'm new to the cigar scene for the most part, and you'll have to excuse my ignorance. Based upon what I've already read regarding Thompson's house brand cigars, I'm guessing it's safe to assume that most (if not all) are pretty bad. However, the iguana cigars they have with the candela wrapper for some reason have grabbed my attention. Has anyone tried these? I got a modest 25 Ct. humidor from them and would like to add something to it. Any thoughts on the iguana or any good Thompson cigars would be appreciated. Also, any non-Thompson suggestions would be great as well! Keep in mind, I only plan to smoke 20-25 cigars a month, max. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Welcome Mr. Immenso! If you are going to be limited in your smoking then I would recommend making each one count. That would mean passing on the Thompson's. There are plenty low cost "premiums" out there that are of much better quality. Search the T25C website ratings for ideas as well as this forum. There is much to learn and you have come to the right place.

SB


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Welcome, Mr. Inmenso

I second what SilvrBck said, steer clear of the Thompson's. You might try bundles of Flor de Oliva in natural or maduro.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the quick responses. The humidor I got is nice (got it as a gift) but I really just wanted the humidor less the cigars that came with it. Now, on to emptying out the Thompsons and stocking with some REAL cigars!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

MrINMENSO said:


> .....I got a modest 25 Ct. humidor .....


Too small!

Once you start buying boxes/bundles, just where do you think you are going to put them? Even for a casual 1 cigar a day smoker, i'd say storage for 300 is minimum.

Just a thought, and welcome to the board.

rm


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, 25 count humi is too small. unless all you do is roll to your local shop and pick up 5-10 for the next week or two... i have a buddy that does that. you should see him wolf down a cuban cigar... like a hyperactive crack addict. almost comical until i remember it's a cigar i gave him that he's abusing.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Roger. For now, I think the humi will do me just fine, as I'd be happy with either a full box of cigars or just a few here and there from my local tobacconist. I'm sure that the more I get into it, the larger the humi will have to be! Thanks for all the responses...you guys are great.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Welcome!

You might want to try 5 packs & samplers. Try www.cigarbid.com.

Good luck! :z


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You might want to try 5 packs & samplers. Try www.cigarbid.com.
> 
> Good luck! :z


Couldn't agree more. It's nice trying out different cigars for a good price. They have a pretty good selection with great customer service. Check out The Top 25, get some suggestions and let the bidding begin!

Be careful it's easy to get out of control.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Gargamel said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's nice trying out different cigars for a good price. They have a pretty good selection with great customer service. Check out The Top 25, get some suggestions and let the bidding begin!
> 
> Be careful it's easy to get out of control.


i agree as well, that's where i started stocking up when i first started out.

GARGAMEL. hey, i may have gotten the wrong first impression of you with your first couple of posts. could you do us a favor and post an introduction in the new member forum? tell us a bit more about yourself.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

IHT said:


> i agree as well, that's where i started stocking up when i first started out.
> 
> GARGAMEL. hey, i may have gotten the wrong first impression of you with your first couple of posts. could you do us a favor and post an introduction in the new member forum? tell us a bit more about yourself.


Ok, I will certainly have to check out the samplers from JR's website. Any specific recommendations or should I just try the packs one at a time? I'm headed up to VA for the weekend tonight and the JR outlet is on the way...I'm wondering if it'd be worth my time to check out what they have. Gargamel, I'm assuming you meant that you had the wrong impression of me based upon my naive mention of Thompson's. You'll have to excuse my ignorance on that one, as I'm just now getting into the cigar scene now. Back in college some of my old college buddies used Thompson as it was a "cheap alternative" and I recently got a small humidor as a gift from there, but now I am learning the error of my ways. Also, I've posted a little more about myself in the "newbie forum"


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> You might try bundles of Flor de Oliva in natural or maduro.


Definately.

The FdO bundles are a wicked deal, and I will reach for one often, even though I could just was easily grab a cigar from a different exotic location. At around $1.00-1.20 per stick, they are just too good to miss.

Had a FdO (Original) Petit Torpedo last night and I stayed outside freezing my behind off because I was unwilling to put it down.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MrINMENSO said:


> Ok, I will certainly have to check out the samplers from JR's website. Any specific recommendations or should I just try the packs one at a time?


Hard to recommend unless we know what you like and don't like. I'm not a huge maduro fan, I smoke them for a change of pace and enjoy them, but would never smoke them daily and they'll be a minor part of my humidor unless my tastes change. Others only smoke maduros.

I think if you find a smaller smoke shop that has an owner who loves cigars, you can get a heck of a lot of good advice by smoking a few of his recommendations and discussing the flavors and styles you like and dislike with him. Thats why I go to my local shop most weeks, to spend a bit of $ supporting them, but as well to learn from their greater experience. Now, they don't have cigars there from all exotic locations, and they don't have a complete range of cigars available, but I know when they recommend something to me, given their knowledge of what I've told them I like and dislike, I'll get a cigar that I will enjoy. JR may be a bit too large to get that one-on-one service from a true cigar smoker.

Although some bundles are great, you buy them 25 at a time and you are basically stuck with them and if you don't like them, that sucks. Even 5 paks may be too much if you have a small humidor. I remember buying cigars on recommendations of people who don't know my tastes well and getting a bunch of cigars that I really don't like. I think you would be better off buying singles and paying the higher cost per cigar to get a range of taste experiences and decide what you like or dislike. After that you can buy 5ers, boxes or bundles. Rememeber that going from a small humidor to 15 boxes in a cooler by your bed is a small step indeed....the slope is slippery.

Most important advice is have fun smoking cigars!

Sean


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. We've got a nice cigar place not too far from here that I've done business with in the past a few times and I think I'll drop by and get some recommendations. For those of you who get your Flor de Olivia bundles where do you get them and what kind to you prefer? Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

MrINMENSO said:


> For those of you who get your Flor de Olivia bundles where do you get them and what kind to you prefer? Thanks for all the help guys!


www.smokeall.com

www.cheapercigars.com

I like the Torpedos in nat and maduro :w


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Sean,

I'll actually be headed to your neck of the woods for the weekend. Is there a cigar shop in Radford? If so, I may have to check it out.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Fuente has a nice candela wrapper that is good quality and cheaper than thompsons. I'd try Jr's for them.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MrINMENSO said:


> Sean,
> 
> I'll actually be headed to your neck of the woods for the weekend. Is there a cigar shop in Radford? If so, I may have to check it out.


Cigar shop in Blacksburg is called Blacksburg Pipe & Tobacco 408 North Main Street, Blacksburg, VA 24060, 540-951-8457, A variety of only the best fine handmade cigars and products are available at this Aficionado retailer which also offers a great selection of accessories.

The guys that own that place kick ass. They have loads of Padron Annys, Hemmingways, VSGs, etc. Not cheap but I often get a discount from list by chatting them up and buying a few singles. I'll PM you my cell phone and addy if you have free time gimme a holler. I should have a relatively open weekend (outside of the VT-Miami game that is).

If you have time on the weekend and want to suck back a smoke on my back porch let me know, I live in Radford.

Sean


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Mr. Inmenso,

I would try smokeall.com or Jr. for 5 packs. If you would like to try the candela. Fuente has a good candela. The Iguana from Thompson is Made by Filipe Gregorio. He has some decent stuff. I would try them myself. But i have also had a lot of bad stuff from Thompsons. 

As far as some good cigars. Definitely try Flor de Oliva Bundles. They are one of the best and least expensive cigars going. about 1.50 to 2.00 a stick depending on where you get them. 

If you need suggestions. Tell us what type of cigar you like and we can certainly get you some good recomendations.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

yes...all excellent advice from these well weathered gorillas......also don't be swayed by the fancy marketing hype that fills the Thompsons catalogs...they pay people big $$ to make anything sound like it will be a 'taste celebration in your mouth'. When I first adopted this hobby, I too was pulled in by the Thompsons ads....I actually was led to think that candela was the 'best'! As with anything, time and personal experience will help you form your own list of true go-to cigars. For me, I quickly moved beyond the green to the dark brown and black that is maduro which I now believe is tops.

Most of the fun is trying everything in between though....enjoy!

btw, I recommend: CAO Gol, La Gloria Cubana Serie R, Padron 2000 or 3000, or Onyx.....always reliable. I have yet to try the Flor do Olivas that everyone talks about, but they are on the list.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I H T:

I can promise, no, make that guarantee that if you send me a Cuban cigar, I will not abuse it, or huff it down like a crack addict. Seriously!

All you have to do is pick one out, and let me know....I'd be happy to provide you with shipping information!!! :r 

You really don't want to waste any more on your friend, do you????


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Rule of thumb: 
1. If you think you need a 25 count humidor, go out and get a 50-75 count.
2. Stay away form Thompson Iguanas and most JR Alts.
3. Ask for advice
4. Use the search button
5. http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/


----------

